# VOTE HERE FOR HORSES



## Debby - LB (Oct 16, 2012)

Poll opens at 10:30


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 16, 2012)

Have to say some of the categories were very hard to pick. Some really great horses and great pictures. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Oct 16, 2012)

When does the voting end?


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 16, 2012)

I believe its Wednesday


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 16, 2012)

You mean tomorrow?? I thought I saw mention of Wednesday. Wasn't sure if it was tomorrow or next week.


----------

